# Cathedral of St. John The Baptist, Savannah, Georgia...



## Steve5D (Jun 13, 2014)

While driving from north Carolina to St. Augustine on Monday, I decided to peel off I-95 and head into Savannah. What a great city to shoot.

Lately, I've been getting into shooting churches and doing them up in black & white:








If you ever get to Savannah, this is an amazing structure to shoot...


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 13, 2014)

Steve...this is a beautiful shot...I've been to Georgia once but nowhere near the beautiful spots there. We have friends over there so maybe there might be a chance. If I ever go, I will. I will put this in my bucket list for photography...


----------



## Rick50 (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice shot Steve. I like these buildings too.


----------



## leeroix (Jun 13, 2014)

Is the color version TOO busy? I like the BW but wonder what the color looks like just for comparison.


----------



## CaboWabo (Jun 13, 2014)

Very cool Steve I love the b/w touch


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 13, 2014)

leeroix said:


> Is the color version TOO busy? I like the BW but wonder what the color looks like just for comparison.



I didn't save the color version before converting it to black and white, so I had to edit the original file anew. Consequently, the crop on this one may be slightly different than in the B&W version:


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice. Lot to see in the color as well. I overnited in Savannah coming back from the Keys in late April. Stayed in the old town but weather wasn't ideal. I'll stop again next May and do a couple days. And google that church.


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 13, 2014)

keyseddie said:


> Nice. Lot to see in the color as well. I overnited in Savannah coming back from the Keys in late April. Stayed in the old town but weather wasn't ideal. I'll stop again next May and do a couple days. And google that church.



It's pretty epic.

About a block away is Colonial Park Cemetery. It closed to internments in 1853. It's pretty cool to shoot, as well...


----------



## ruggedshutter (Jun 13, 2014)

Is this the church that they are doing renovations to right now?  I was down in Savannah on Sunday and narrowly missed getting soaked.  Church was letting out when I walked past a few of the churches.  BTW, love the photos

Edit: Nevermind.  I used Google and it's not the same church that I was thinking of but it's still a beautiful church


----------



## TheNevadanStig (Jun 13, 2014)

Is it slightly crooked? It looks like its leaning slightly right to me...


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 13, 2014)

Very nicely done!  I was there on Tuesday.  Although my result is not nearly the high caliber of yours.  How'd you manage to get a pic without people walking right in front of you?  Or did you cut them out in photoshop?


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 14, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> leeroix said:
> 
> 
> > Is the color version TOO busy? I like the BW but wonder what the color looks like just for comparison.
> ...



I prefer the color version over the black and white.


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 14, 2014)

Either one is 'print worthy'!!!

What was your equipment set-up for this photo?  And if you ever feel like making a video of your post-processing, let me know....I'll want to watch!!!




Scott (do you need permission to do these) B


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jun 14, 2014)

Very nice either way! Curious also on the settings. A lot of churches don't allow tripods, did you get lucky?
Nancy


----------

